# New to PC building & need some advice



## sehana (Jul 12, 2007)

so here are the results:

ordering from both sites.
https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersio...stNumber=6828348&WishListTitle=minor+upgrades

http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/...5-6BA3-4C13-B4E2-4A5196030634&SRCCODE=WEBWISH

items to transfer from current PC to Upgrade PC:
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT 256MB DDR3 PCIe16
http://www.xfxforce.com/web/product/listConfigurationDetails.jspa?productConfigurationId=141227

Sabrent 6-Channel 5.1 3D Surround Sound PCI Card
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1111756&sku=M501-1042

Ultra / V-Series / 500-Watt / ATX / 120mm Fan / 20/24-Pin / SATA Ready / Power Supply
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2974305&sku=ULT31841 K
[specs seems the same as one that comes with case] [which 1 would be better to use?]

this is a first time build, so nothing too extreme yet. 
don't want to mess things up [a little nervous].

notes: upgrade GPU and sound later, as i'm content with these at the moment. 

uses: Sims2, Empire Earth, Age of Empires/Mythology & the like. web pages, graphics [paint shop pro 11, logo, animation.]

main thing:
!! please check compatibility !!

give a 1-10 [10=high] rating as to the functionality of what it's being used for.

any building tips would be greatly appreciated.

thank you


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

The first major issue is the power supply. Neither of those are really fit to be powering that system. I would look at these PSUs as good and high end options:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139001

And here is a good supply if you want to keep your PSU and upgrade later:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151028


The processor/motherboard combo isn't really a big deal, however IMO you would be better off with something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128044
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115015

After the Intel price drops on July 22, then you can get an even better processor, the E6550, for the same price.

The final issue I see is the case. That case cooling design is flawed because you will have much more airflow going in the case than going out because there are 80mm and 120mm fans pushing air in and only a single 80mm fan pushing air out. This will pressurize the interior of the case slightly, which will actually help heat the components up. See if you can find an appealing case with at least a 120mm rear fan and a side or front fan.


----------



## sehana (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for the welcome and thanks for replying with some suggestions.

those are really expensive :sigh: and prolly really good hardware. 
as i WOULD definitely get much better hardware later in the future. i would rather save the big expensive, reliable stuff when i'm more experienced in building a PC. it's just i didn't want to get hardware happy just yet, cuz i don't want to mess anything up as this is my first build. 

thank you for your input and will check those out when the time comes.

but as far as compatibility goes and for a first build, what do u think?

have any building tips?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What I would do is start by disassembling your old computer and reassembling it. Also, if you have an older tower computer around, take that part and reassemble it. This will give you practice.

Also take a look at this:http://www.techconnectcentral.com/documents/How_to_build_a_pc.pdf

And be sure to follow the instructions in your processor and motherboard manuals.


----------



## sehana (Jul 12, 2007)

thats a good idea, but hopefully i won't mess that up :normal:.

thank you for the pdf link and your help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just don't skimp on the power supply


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Those Corsair and Seasonic power supplies are top of the line. :smile:


----------



## sehana (Jul 12, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Those Corsair and Seasonic power supplies are top of the line. :smile:


:laugh: they look it for how much they cost!!


----------

